# Macbook Pro's Fan is Always On



## iPower676 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi I have a MacBook Pro for a while now and it is great except for one thing - the fan is always on (It was quiet when I first bought it). It started when I installed the firmware (I think) update where it required you to restart your computer and then the fan was on at full speed. Now the fan is always on and it seems to have a hissing noise and it really bothers me. I have tried Resetting the PMU and Zapping the PRAM, but that didn't help. Sorry if this has been posted before, but I couldn't find anything that could help. Thanks for your time.
----
Macbook Pro, 2.0 Ghz, 1 GB RAM
Running Latest Updates and OS Version is 10.4.7


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2006)

Definitely shouldn't be like that. I'd have it checked. Might be a temperature sensor failing (which would have just the effect you talk about).


----------



## iPower676 (Jul 3, 2006)

What happens when the temperature sensor fails? The fan still kicks up (If I remember correctly) I run memory intesive programs.


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2006)

I noticed the problem after I installed 10.4.7 update. I suspect the update to have done a hidden firmware update as it rebooted the computer twice. Making the fan run constantly seems to be Apple's way of solving the heat problems.

It doesn't bother me too much when I'm listening to music while working, though : )


----------



## iPower676 (Jul 3, 2006)

If I phone Apple and ask them about it, would they know about this? Also could leaving this unfixed damage the computer?


----------



## ksv (Jul 9, 2006)

The noise from my MBP sounded like the fan running constantly at low speed, but now I think it must have been something else. I noticed it went away for about a minute when I lifted the computer, and now it seems to be permanently gone after I shook the computer pretty hard. The usual warnings apply, though. Close the lid and back up your data first ; )


----------



## iPower676 (Jul 10, 2006)

ksv said:


> The noise from my MBP sounded like the fan running constantly at low speed, but now I think it must have been something else. I noticed it went away for about a minute when I lifted the computer, and now it seems to be permanently gone after I shook the computer pretty hard. The usual warnings apply, though. Close the lid and back up your data first ; )


I dont think that this would solve it, but Ill try 
Edit: It didnt work, but thanks for helping


----------

